# latest project



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

My appologies for being absent without leave for a while< I have been lurking. So many honey do jobs whilst she's away visiting family.
One thing she does not yet know about is this. I made it as an 8th Anv gift for my darling wife who puts up with ....well me!
Maple ply carcase everything else is Cherry, top is three jointed boards.
Picture makes it look a little more red than it is.


----------



## stereordinary (May 22, 2008)

Ooh, pretty. I bet she'll love it.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That is one fine piece of furniture, love the styling and flair on the feet.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Vapo, that's a handsome piece (and an essential one too  )


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a beautiful piece of work!

I like the legs they give some great character.

John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

A very nice piece, I'm sure your wife is going to love it. I know mine would. Where did you find the plans or was it your own design?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Vapo,

Now THAT is woodworking!!  Very nicely done.  I'm sure your wife will love it but, for some reason I forsee your "honeydo" list getting longer. LOL


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a beauty. Wouldn't mind making something like that myself!

Corey


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I'm not sure what gave me impression that woodworking forums consisted of amatures, it's obvious that this forum has it's share of professionals. Beautifully made wine cabinet, what a pity that we can't see HOW it was made.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Like everyone else I think that is a very nice piece. She is sure to really like it.

Lee


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

Your all very kind. Thank you
It's my first attempt at "furniture" everything else has been rough or trim work, so I'm very pleased with how it turned out.
Afraid I can't take credit for the design, it's from "wood" magazine I think. Only changes I made were with regard to the base and how it is held onto the carcas of the cabinet.
Very simply construction, but finishing was a steep and painful learning curve!!!
As for my honey do list, she's been away for 3 months abroad staying with the MIL, so I've been "attacking" that to do list, and I think it's done. I'm sure there won't be any more....ever


----------

